# Cardiopharynx schoutedeni



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

my new WC and F1 cardiopharynx. 
1st pic is acclimating using drip method
2nd pic is the setup for them
3rd pic is the 1st 2 to go in. 1 is holding,

feeding and tank setup video:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SAMhap1995?feature=mhum


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey congrats Sam. Looks like you've got some very nice fish there.
--
Paul


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

not yet, they didnt color up yet. waiting for that. thanks.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

yes very nice fish, can't wait to see pics when they are all coloured up and in breeding mod.

good luck


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

they started spitting and sifting sands. the WC adult male is huge!!!
he has some colors on the fin but no colored up yet.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SAMhap1995?feature=mhum


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice fish. I was there when you picked them up. 
Mark has great fish. 

What kind of filtration do you have in there? 
Looks like just a single sponge filter? I would probably get some additional filtration as there doesn't look to be a lot of circulation in that tank for so many fish. 

I picked up a group of 11 WC opth. ventralis kalambo. They are also doing well and breeding in my 120g 
I was seriously tempted to pick up the cardio. too LOL.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Mark who?


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

frozen-fire said:


> Nice fish. I was there when you picked them up.
> Mark has great fish.
> 
> What kind of filtration do you have in there?
> ...


nice i am adding another sponge when sugerglider comes, where you the guy who told me if i wanna sell any? am i the only 1 who bought all the cardio?


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Mark who?


mark is the guy on pricenetwork, he is moving to calgary so he sold all his WC and F1 tanganyikan cichlids to us.
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Last_trip_to_Toronto_everything_must_go_Tanganyikans-311732.html


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> mark is the guy on pricenetwork, he is moving to calgary so he sold all his WC and F1 tanganyikan cichlids to us.
> http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Last_trip_to_Toronto_everything_must_go_Tanganyikans-311732.html


He is the guy from Ottawa, right.

He did have some amazing fish, about 4 years ago he sold me a group of simochromis diagramma, very nice fish but somewhat nasty. I think he got most of his fish from Bluechips.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

TBemba said:


> He is the guy from Ottawa, right.
> 
> He did have some amazing fish, about 4 years ago he sold me a group of simochromis diagramma, very nice fish but somewhat nasty. I think he got most of his fish from Bluechips.


his fish are very good quality, my large WC male just startted making the spawning pit. nice


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> his fish are very good quality, my large WC male just startted making the spawning pit. nice


Sweet.. I enjoy watching cichlids spawn, their methods are pretty cool to watch.

Good luck and enjoy


----------

